# Solved: Windows Security Alert Pop-up; no control panel access



## Brass Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I hope someone can help me with this. There are several similar posts but the resolution seems to be system specific and not being very savy I wanted to have someone check. 
Two days ago I started receiving the following pop-up:

Windows Security Alert Warning! Potential Spyware Operation! Your computer is making unauthorized copies of your system and internet files. Run full scan now to prevent any unautorrized access to your files! Click YES to download spyware remover...

I have access to Task manager but lost access to Control Panel. After running the current version of SpybotSD tonight the control panel reappeared in the settings menu but I cannot access Add/Remove Programs or System Settings. I get a window stating: This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator. Of course I am the administrator as this is a home computer. I have been making the popup go away by clicking No (I realized now this may be no better than clicking Yes).

I have run the Hijackthis log and it is pasted in below. My system is as follows (don't laugh)
Dell Dimension XPS D300 pentium II - Windows XP Pro (SP1) - 384meg/80gb harddrive. I use AVG virus scan (current version), and BSafeonline internet filter with popup and firewall protection. I scan with Ad-aware SE personal and spybot routinely.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Brass Man

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:41:24 PM, on 10/1/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
E:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\printer.exe
E:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
E:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
E:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
E:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\InetCntrl.exe
E:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
E:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
E:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
E:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
E:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe E:\WINDOWS\System32\printer.exe
O2 - BHO: IEHlprObj Class - {ABCDECF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\vtr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - e:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "E:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "E:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "E:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "E:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InetCntrl] E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\InetCntrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinAVX] E:\WINDOWS\System32\WinAvXX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCPitstop Registration Reminder] E:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Exterminate\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WinAVX] E:\WINDOWS\System32\WinAvXX.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] E:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: system.exe
O4 - Global Startup: autorun.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office Shortcut Bar.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\MSOFFICE.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkbMonitor.exe.lnk = E:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = E:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O7 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - E:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - E:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - E:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - E:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - E:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0B79F48A-E8D6-11DB-9283-E25056D89593} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.1) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {1EF9F042-C2EB-4293-8213-474CAEEF531D} (TmHcmsX Control) - http://www.trendsecure.com/framework/control/en-US/activex/TmHcmsX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1111371055402
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - http://download.toontown.com/sv1.0.14.48/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC32D4D8-2A0B-4CEB-B105-C9B968379105} (CGameManagerCtrl Object) - http://www.disney.go.com/games/downloads/gamemanager/DIGGameManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/insaniquarium/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4426/mcfscan.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: E:\WINDOWS\System32\sulimo.dat
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - E:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - E:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8661 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a *folder* named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

==============================
Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me regardless of what it finds *with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brass Man (Oct 2, 2007)

MFDnNC - Thanks for responding and for your help!!! Attached is the information you requested. A couple of notes: The SmitfraudFix gave no indication that it checked for wininet.dll. After completing the Registry cleaning phase it went back to the main menu. I had to enter "Q" and "enter" to quit and then reboot. My Desktop background was removed. No pop-ups to this point and I have regained control of Control Panel and Add/Remove Programs. One of the findings on the SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log is puzzling since I thought I was running a pretty sophisticated internet filter.

I don't mean to get ahead of you, but regarding the HijackThis log, what is the significance of those "O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll" entries?

Regards,

Brass Man

SmitFraudFix v2.235

Scan done at 18:13:17.79, Tue 10/02/2007
Run from E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

192.168.200.3	ad.doubleclick.net
192.168.200.3	ad.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	ads.fastclick.net
192.168.200.3	atdmt.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winsock2 Fix

S!Ri's WS2Fix: LSP not Found.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

E:\WINDOWS\system32\printer.exe Deleted
E:\WINDOWS\system32\vtr???.dll Deleted
E:\WINDOWS\system32\WinAvXX.exe Deleted
E:\DOCUME~1\ROBERT~1.HOM\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\system.exe Deleted
E:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\autorun.exe Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{FE32C514-2419-476E-9538-F07680F406EB}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 10/02/2007 at 10:23 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3317
Trace Rules Database Version: 1318

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 03:45:15

Memory items scanned : 420
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 4472
Registry threats detected : 4
File items scanned : 36888
File threats detected : 23

Adware.Tracking Cookie
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][2].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][2].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][2].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][2].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][2].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt
E:\Documents and Settings\Roberts Family.HOME-GEB11L6VZ4\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\roberts [email protected][1].txt

Adware.180solutions/ZangoSearch
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ModuleUsage\E:/WINDOWS/Downloaded Program Files/SAIX.dll
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ModuleUsage\E:/WINDOWS/Downloaded Program Files/SAIX.dll#.Owner
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ModuleUsage\E:/WINDOWS/Downloaded Program Files/SAIX.dll#{DECEAAA2-370A-49BB-9362-68C3A58DDC62}
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs#E:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\SAIX.dll [  ]

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/NoMultiTask
E:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{61077AC2-C0D1-4D10-B694-4DEF7FC3B3E9}\RP258\A0027513.DLL

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:53:25 PM, on 10/2/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
E:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
E:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
E:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
E:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
E:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
E:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\InetCntrl.exe
E:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
E:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
E:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
E:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
E:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
E:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - e:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "E:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "E:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "E:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "E:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InetCntrl] E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\InetCntrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] E:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] E:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office Shortcut Bar.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\MSOFFICE.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkbMonitor.exe.lnk = E:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = E:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - E:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - E:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - E:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - E:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - E:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0B79F48A-E8D6-11DB-9283-E25056D89593} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.1) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {1EF9F042-C2EB-4293-8213-474CAEEF531D} (TmHcmsX Control) - http://www.trendsecure.com/framework/control/en-US/activex/TmHcmsX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1111371055402
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - http://download.toontown.com/sv1.0.14.48/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC32D4D8-2A0B-4CEB-B105-C9B968379105} (CGameManagerCtrl Object) - http://www.disney.go.com/games/downloads/gamemanager/DIGGameManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/insaniquarium/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4426/mcfscan.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - E:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - E:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - E:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8235 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.castlecops.com/lsp-288.html

That message is only becuase Hijack does not recognize that dll, but as you see above it is valid

Those are third party cookies and in no way means that someone went to those sites

IE - Block Third party cookies
1. Click on the Tools button on the Internet Explorer tool bar.
2. Highlight and click on Internet options at the bottom of the Tools menu. 
3. Select the Privacy Tab of the Internet Options menu.
4. Select the Advanced... button at the bottom of the screen. 
5. Select override automatic cookie handling button.
6. To block third party cookies select block under "Third-party cookies".
7. Select "always allow session cookies".
8. Click on the OK button at the bottom of the screen.

==================

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Clear restore points  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

You will turn them off  boot  turn them on

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## Brass Man (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem seems to be fixed. A tremendous thanks. I do have two other question if you don't mind. 
1) Occassionally when I try to log in to the TSG website I get a blank white page and the following Message:
"In order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist" - do you know the significance of this. I was able to access the forum response from the notification email I received.

2) Since my computer security appears to need beefing up, could you make a recommendation?

Thanks and Go Tarheels!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix.exe and save it to your Desktop.

Double click SDFix.exe and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically *C:\SDFix)*

Please then reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following :
·	Restart your computer
·	After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
·	Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
·	Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press Enter.
·	Choose your usual account.
·	Open the *extracted SDFix folder* and double click RunThis.bat to start the script.
·	Type Y to begin the cleanup process.
·	It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
·	Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
·	When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display Finished, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
·	Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as Report.txt
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
·	Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log

Boot and see if the whitelist thing goes away


----------



## Brass Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are the reports. My system drive is E: While running the SDFix tool in SafeMode it said it was unable to open a certain file (it apparently tried several times) then skipped on to finish the test. I didn't copy down the name (I think it was something like MS JA....) because I thought it would be mentioned in the report but doesn't appear to be that I can tell. It also said to run catchme when the FixTool finished after the restart.

SDFix: Version 1.107

Run by Roberts Family on Wed 10/03/2007 at 07:41 PM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: E:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

No Trojan Files Found

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

E:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

E:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

E:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]

Remaining Files:
---------------

Files with Hidden Attributes:

Tue 7 Dec 2004 193 ..SH. --- "E:\BOOT.BAK"
Mon 26 Dec 2005 4,348 ..SH. --- "E:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\DRM\DRMv1.bak"
Mon 22 Nov 2004 5,878 A..H. --- "E:\Microsoft Office\Office\Shortcut Bar\Off2.tmp"
Tue 7 Dec 2004 10,678 A..H. --- "E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Shortcut Bar\Off1.tmp"
Wed 3 Oct 2007 10,678 A..H. --- "E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Shortcut Bar\Off2.tmp"
Fri 24 Mar 2006 10,678 A..H. --- "E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Shortcut Bar\Off3D.tmp"

Finished!

*HijackThis Log*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:06:26 PM, on 10/3/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
E:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
E:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe
E:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
E:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
E:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
E:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\InetCntrl.exe
E:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
E:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
E:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
E:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
E:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
E:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - e:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "E:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "E:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "E:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "E:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InetCntrl] E:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\InetCntrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] E:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] E:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = E:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office Shortcut Bar.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\MSOFFICE.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkbMonitor.exe.lnk = E:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = E:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = E:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://e:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - E:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - E:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - E:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - E:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: inetcntrl0007.dll
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0B79F48A-E8D6-11DB-9283-E25056D89593} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.1) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {1EF9F042-C2EB-4293-8213-474CAEEF531D} (TmHcmsX Control) - http://www.trendsecure.com/framework/control/en-US/activex/TmHcmsX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1111371055402
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - http://download.toontown.com/sv1.0.14.48/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC32D4D8-2A0B-4CEB-B105-C9B968379105} (CGameManagerCtrl Object) - http://www.disney.go.com/games/downloads/gamemanager/DIGGameManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/insaniquarium/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4426/mcfscan.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - E:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - E:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - E:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - E:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8231 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Clear restore points  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

You will turn them off  boot  turn them on

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## Brass Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks again for your help! It is greatly appreciated!


----------

